# Trex-like veneer?



## Raylo

My wood deck is structurally sound but starting to look a bit ugly... and I am really tired of the maintenance. So I was thinking an easy way to redo would be just cover the existing boards with Trex or somesuch, but the standard boards would add a bit too much thickness. Does Trex (or another mfg) make a veneer like product that is like half thick as the regular deck boards? I suppose I could just get the reg boards and have them split, if I could find someone who could do that accurately. Then just screw onto my existing 2x6s. Anyone have any thoughts


----------



## Basementgeek

Hi

Trex does make 1.1 inch thick deck boards (1.1" x 5.5") 5/4 x 6 could you do that? 

BG


----------



## Raylo

Yes, I know. I actually built my lower deck out of that. But a full inch thick on top of the weathered boards on my upper deck would get up to the top of the door threshold... or maybe a bit above. I could rip up the weathered boards on my upper deck and install the standard Trex, but would probably have to add some joists because the Trex is not as stiff as the current boards. A lot of work and expense. So I was thinking something like 3/8 or 1/2" "veneer" on top of the boards would be just the ticket.


----------



## Wrench97

I would pull up the old decking, pressure treated wood if covered will stay wet and warp and cup forcing the new vereer to pop up and be uneven, just keep the old joists and replace the decking with Trex or personally I went with Ipe it's natural wood but very hard and tight grained cleans easily, Composite still stains and needs maintenance.

http://www.washingtonpost.com/wp-dyn/content/article/2009/06/12/AR2009061201823.html


----------



## Raylo

What is Ipe?


----------



## Basementgeek

What is the spacing on the joists ? What size are they?

BG


----------



## Wrench97

It's a South American hardwood also known as Ironwood
http://www.woodsthebest.com/ipe_decking/ipe-wood.htm


----------



## Raylo

Joists are 2x8, 16" on center. I think that is marginal for Trex.



Basementgeek said:


> What is the spacing on the joists ? What size are they?
> 
> BG


----------



## Raylo

Interesting... so this stuff doesn't require sealing/staining, etc?



wrench97 said:


> It's a South American hardwood also known as Ironwood
> http://www.woodsthebest.com/ipe_decking/ipe-wood.htm


----------



## Wrench97

I clean it and oil it once a year in the late spring mostly for looks.


----------

